# Game 32: Hawks @ Heat (1/4/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 4th, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA tv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Obviously a tough game. We suck at home and athletic teams like this have given Wade problems this season. 

If we dont go on a long home winning streak at some point then this season will quickly do down the drain.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hawks...damn...they've really got our number


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crappers, I was all excited about watching this game, hoping for redemption, without knowing it was against the Hawks. I miss the days when seeing "ATL" meant an automatic "W." The little birdies have grown up (and added frickin' Jamaal Crawford, yay!) 

We've proven this year we can beat any team (at least without a last-second, Bryant bank-in), but for whatever reason we don't match up against the Hawks very well at all. When they're firing on all cylinders I'm not sure we have the parts to run with them, especially with Dwyane playing like he's simultaneously texting someone or daydreaming about Gabby Union while on the court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Dwyane's taking this game serious. He tweeted this half an hour ago.


> Jus left the gym. Tryna get ready for a big one 2morrow vs the hawks.


Midnight workout. He used to always have these in the past.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully he doesn't press. So far this season, even going back to the pre-season, he's only been successful over the course of a game when taking it to the hoop; save for maybe one or two games I can't even really think of right now. He needs to realize how ugly his three-ball is and what got him where he is. And on top of that, our supporting cast needs to play very well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well tonight's game just got much tougher. JO is out with a hip flexor/groin injury :|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is that codeword for being traded for TMac?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Doubt it, he left early in the Charlotte game I think


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO really is the barometer of the team. If he plays well, we play well..if he doesnt, we dont.

After his nice start, JO has really tapered off though. His numbers are arguably worse than last years with Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our scoring start with an Anthony jumper. Whoa.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So far Dwyane's midnight workout is not working out

I recall last time he did this he sucked the next day


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice offensive rebound and J for BEas


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice rebound for Beas, followed by the j.

He's doing some real nice things lately, even if the numbers don't always reflect it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is Horford playing the point? lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mmmmm...Beas....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smith is such a *****, honestly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas workin it to start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is this the dawn of the Beast Era?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Vintage DWade!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Feels like Wade hasn't gotten an And-1 since the 2006 finals


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike is making Smith look like a toddler ballerina on both ends right now. Wade is finally getting it going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD enters for BEas...why??? Kid is feeling it!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive from Q


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looking good. Need to keep playing through Beasley. Whenever we go away from him the offense sputters.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley hits his quota for first half points


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beas fro is awesome btw, haven't got to comment on it yet. :afro:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What are those blue shirts we're wearing on the bench?

And on an OT note, what do you guys think of the Panthers makeover? I liked the old color scheme a little more, although the baby blue is nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> UD enters for BEas...why??? Kid is feeling it!


I swear to god, Spo gets nervous when Beas looks like he's going to have a big night. He always takes him out and/or directs the offense away from him. It's ridiculous. Operation Keep Beasley Under 30 has been a smashing success up this point.

Who's the ******* who's been whistling all season? Its so annoying to have to stop play every other home game because of this douche-nozzle.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love that fan with the whistle. He has been our MVP all season long.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> And on an OT note, what do you guys think of the Panthers makeover? I liked the old color scheme a little more, although the baby blue is nice.


Don't like it much, the navy/red/yellow/gold was sweet. New jersey is too plain.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I swear to god, Spo gets nervous when Beas looks like he's going to have a big night. He always takes him out and/or directs the offense away from him. It's ridiculous. Operation Keep Beasley Under 30 has been a smashing success up this point.
> 
> Who's the ******* who's been whistling all season? Its so annoying to have to stop play every other home game because of this douche-nozzle.


Hey, as long as he's whistling only on the opposing team's possessions and pissing their coaches off I chalk it up to homecourt advantage.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big Cat finally!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You never know what you're gonna get out of this team. Up 16 after one quarter??


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fantastic quarter. Keep it up!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade was great that quarter, havent seen him repeatedly split a double team like that in a long time


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Fantastic quarter. Keep it up!


Mario out there scares me. He shoots too much and doesn't run the offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We saw how quickly it can turn during the Cats game. I hope we learnt our lesson.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

After the initial shaky start, Wade has been electric.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont like these Beez at the 3 lineups


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I couldn't be happier to see Magloire.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley back and still smokin'


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God, I love Magloire. It's like they thawed him out of ice, gave him a basketball, and told him to go **** **** up, caveman style.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great work by the 2nd unit


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heat handling this zone very well, even without Beasley manning the middle. Fluke or by design?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

N9ice charge drawn by UD!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario is so indecisive, it seems like he is terrified to get a turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas is developing great patience with the ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Remember those Big cat elbows, Zaza :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Dont like these Beez at the 3 lineups


Me neither. I also don't like that the scorekeepers didn't give him an assist on that pass to Rio for the turnaround j. He didn't even take one dribble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah thats crap.

Time for the starters to get back in...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** Udonis, where did that come from?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That really did not look like a foul. That's like a 25-75 call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow tough shot by Beas!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whew, Beas. Nice 8-foot push shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horrible shot by Rio


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers that was such a horrible possession. Indescribably bad. He pretty much shut the offense down to a halt and charged at the basket chucking up a lame runner that didnt even hit rim. Spo has to be so exasperated.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow BEAS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Michael Beasley!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio has literally gotten worse this year.



Adam said:


> God, I love Magloire. It's like they thawed him out of ice, gave him a basketball, and told him to go **** **** up, caveman style.


A-the-****-men.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Magloire owns. Wish we used him more often.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice tip by Rio.



PoetLaureate said:


> Holy **** Udonis, where did that come from?


UD has randomly pulled out elite post-moves this year. If only he could do it regularly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2Wade!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The hell Q, pass that **** to Beasley when he is wide open


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Move the ball Q


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What's Richardson's problem? That's the second straight post up where they doubled him and he refused to kick it out to Beasley.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No and 1 for Beas there? wtf


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley got hammered, should have been an and1 on that shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas is sick.



MB30 said:


> Yeah, Magloire owns. Wish we used him more often.


I think you and I, amongst others, have been asking for this all year.

And Q, lately, has only really been helpful while hitting threes. Otherwise, Dorell's been the better SF.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Operation keep Beasley under 30 is in danger tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> What's Richardson's problem? That's the second straight post up where they doubled him and he refused to kick it out to Beasley.


I wouldn't be surprised if their relationship was still in a nuclear winter state. It seems there might be a vet/youngun fissure developing inside the roster.

As Q bricks another 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Operation keep Beasley under 30 is in danger tonight


Never underestimate "Operation Keep Beasley Under 30." Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets see if the Beas under 30 freeze out occurs in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Wade and/or Jorel


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Eric Reid trying to jinx us by continuously discussing Crawford? Christ.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The offense is sputtering and the lead is now down to 19, why exactly did we take out Beasley? He only played 9 mins in the first quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Never underestimate "Operation Keep Beasley Under 30." Where there's a will there's a way.


7 pts in the second half sounds probable

Rich sucks right now. Just dead weight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Goddamnit


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was like the 4th straight game where Dorell has turned the ball over on an inbound.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont get subbing out Beasley in the last 2 minutes. He has one foul and two minutes means nothing with regards to rest when the half is coming up. There is seriously no tactical reason to take him out there. Besides the quota.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id also like to point out that Josh Smith has exactly 1 made FG, which came after Beas was subbed out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> That was like the 4th straight game where Dorell has turned the ball over on an inbound.


I thought that was Richardson. That's what Reid said.



Adam said:


> The offense is sputtering and the lead is now down to 19, why exactly did we take out Beasley? He only played 9 mins in the first quarter.





PoetLaureate said:


> I dont get subbing out Beasley in the last 2 minutes. He has one foul and two minutes means nothing with regards to rest when the half is coming up. There is seriously no tactical reason to take him out there. Besides the quota.


The "rotation." Its crap.



Adam said:


> Is Eric Reid trying to jinx us by continuously discussing Crawford? Christ.


My thoughts exactly. Maybe he thinks its a reverse jinx, but its not working. Boooooo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Friggin Crawford...why does it seem the basket is an ocean whenever he is playing us?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Also, Beas is young and while it's not ideal, he clearly cares about his stats. Dude is looking up at the scoreboard after every possession. I feel like a 30+ game would boost his confidence quite a bit, especially after he was such a monster scorer in college.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was an 8-0 run that the hawks closed that period with...sharpen up guys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice dwade!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Since we haven't been lambasting Joel's presence on the court, he seems to be having a pretty solid night despite the lack of stats.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JO looks mad. Maybe he is getting traded.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The scary thing is Beasley is being under utilized. Imagine when he is being used to his full potential. I see a budding superstar.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why are they getting all these ticky tack calls when they have allowed them to hammer us on the other end all game long? Such bull****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really refs? Josh Smith needs your help?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Arroyo made a shot!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Why are they getting all these ticky tack calls when they have allowed them to hammer us on the other end all game long? Such bull****.


I really think that one of the reasons for our poor home record is the anti-homecourt advantage we have with the refs. It's just weird. If there is seriously some sort of conspiracy that has lead to the refs hating on the Heat, it would be ridiculously obvious.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These foul calls are bull****. They're just running at the basket and flipping up anything and the refs are bailing them out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> JO looks mad. Maybe he is getting traded.


He always looks like that. I don't think he has ever smiled on a basketball court.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I blame Chalmers for that one. The Heat should have sessions devoted to where and when to not pass Joel the ball. You can't pass it to him that far out wit the shot clock at 4-5 seconds. It's a free ticket to Disasterville, and he did it as if he was making a good assist.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big shot Chalmers


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> These foul calls are bull****. They're just running at the basket and flipping up anything and the refs are bailing them out.


Its disgraceful. Its just sad that these "officials" have no integrity.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas gone cold 

Nice trey Rio


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade makes the layup and the refs miss another and1 call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Massive bail out shot by UD!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ud!!!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis looking like Beasley out there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade, if you want a foul, TAKE IT TO THE HOLE.

Look what Joe Johnson did to you on the other end, backed you down to get a good look. If it wasn't for Jamal "MAN INHALER" (no ****) Magloire bailing you out with the block, Johnson probably would've scored.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice shot Dorell


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad foul, Man Inhaler, you gotta be aware of the body contact, as he also had no hope of getting the block.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big putback by UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh man UD just ruined a beautiful assist from Mike. Damn veterans holding the youngsters back!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Bad foul, Man Inhaler, you gotta be aware of the body contact, as he also had no hope of getting the block.


:laugh: @ that nickname


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice pass by Beasley


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love Jamal Magloire's rebounds. It's like he's an X-Man that becomes 3-4 people all at once, with a vigorous fervor, swinging their elbows all over the place. Just awesome.

That was pretty embarrassing getting blocked by the rim though, with pretty much no one in his immediate space.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

HAHahahahahha


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Heated said:


> The scary thing is Beasley is being under utilized. Imagine when he is being used to his full potential. I see a budding superstar.


i guess it will depend on which team they send him to


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Josh Smith his going to expect a call on every play now. Good job refs, its like feeding a feral cat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wright had a couple big buckets there, good non-Daequan minutes from him


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Magloire looks out of shape. LOL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I was about to explode on that late jumpball call. It looked like they weren't going to call it and give Pachulia that layup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Zaza stuffing by Beasley.

You can really play a dangerous drinking game based on how m any times Chalmers gets blown by. He really just sucks at anticipating drives, as well as moving his feet, I think.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yuck Beas


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol @ Haslem and Magloire fighting for the board. Jamal is just as bad as Q at stealing rebounds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem got schooled by Zaza on that spin move. Ouch.

Why do these teams always blow each other out? Including every single playoff game in the 7-game series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo to Beas: "Use. Your. Head."

Hehe, remember me saying Beasley would have 7 pts in the second half? Try 2.

I guess I jinxed him, my bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Why do these teams always blow each other out? Including every single playoff game in the 7-game series.


It's ridiculous. 9 straight games now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I must say our D has been very good today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF :laugh: retards


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MAGLOIRE IS A ****ING IDIOT.

Yes, maybe he was fouled, but Beasley was WIDE OPEN along the side of the court. Just stupid, extremely stupid.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL I am losing it watching Haslem/Magloire battle each other on the boards. Beasley doesn't stand a chance with those two in.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

LMAO @ Magloire. Dude looks out of shape and disoriented. But You gotta love'em though. he's our in house goon


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, Beasley fell off the face of the earth in this second half. No freeze the Beez to blame for this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley 1-8 in the second half...he froze himself off the 30pt game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 4 POTG id assume


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt get to watch this game and was shocked as hell when I finally saw the score. Did Atlanta have an off day in Miami yesterday? 

up next is Boston on wednesday. We have to take advantage of them being without Pierce and Garnett and continue winning these home games.


----------

